# Wish me luck



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

There will be a nice coat of fresh snow on the ground on Warrior Mt tomorrow morning. With the knowledge I gained Thursday morning and the snow the odds for a late season muzzleloader buck are in my favor


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

This deer was killed on the road after deer season to be killed on the road 2 miles from my cousins house in Ohio


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

get him


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Shoot straight.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wasn't enough snow to make a difference and 30+ mph winds ... oh well still have a week to go


----------

